# SCOTT"S FAIRY WRASSE?



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Has anyone had one of these fish? If so is it really reef safe?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes I have one and it never bothers anything. At first he would dart into the rocks when I walk up to the tank. Now he just swimms around and just like all fish when you walk up the tank they beg.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

hahaha...yeh they do! I have heard their personalities are interesting.


----------

